# Great Backyard Bird Count Starts Tomorrow ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.birdsource.org/gbbc

Let's all go out and count and report some birds!

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

So you do the Back Yard Bird Count as well huh? I have been doing this for the last 3 years and always enjoy it. Nice to see someone else does it as well. 

Cindy


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Terry,

I've got a whole garden gang out the back just now and have even noticed a male great spotted woodpecker lately enjoying the feast. I believe these birds are more common in England and Wales, so it was a treat to see him. My mum happened to visit while he was tucking in to a suet block, and commented that it was the first time she had ever seen one.

Some good pictures of the species found here:

Http://www.pbase.com/fdt/bontespecht

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a gorgeous woodpecker, Lindi! I don't see too many woodpeckers as our local species tend to live up in the scrub areas in the canyons but had the absolute pleasure of caring for two baby Acorn Woodpeckers a couple of seasons ago .. just totally awesome birds.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow Lindi, that is a beautiful little fellow. I wish we had all of those colorful birds here in Calif.


----------

